# BMR lightweight skidplate



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I've been toying with the idea of getting one of these BMR skidplates. But I am also thinking if I should, although I am very carful, bottom out for some reason, I may want the durability of the heavier steel OEM one there for better protection. I've seen the other lightweight black barred design, but don't like that one, and I think the closed design would keep things cleaner as well. I was just looking for some input and opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I bet you could diet and have more weight loss then adding the light weight skid plate. Not worth the money unless you are going all out track car.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I bet you could diet and have more weight loss then adding the light weight skid plate. Not worth the money unless you are going all out track car.


 Ur probably right!  I would just do it for the looks more the the saving weight. But I am thinking not to bother.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

I run the GM plate from AU. Had to order it from a dealer down there, cost me around $80 to get it here. It is galvanized sheetmetal. Weighs in at just under 3 lbs. If it can handle AU's roads, it will do fine here.

I ran without one for 3 years, but now my engine is worth the same as or more than the car so I decided to run the light one.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Cobra126 said:


> Ur probably right!  I would just do it for the looks


It's under the car. Not much to look at


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Cobra126 said:


> Ur probably right!  I would just do it for the looks more the the saving weight. But I am thinking not to bother.


Hello, the factory steel skid guard weighs 15.0lbs our .160" thick cnc aluminum skid guard weighs 5.75lbs. Not only do you drop almost 10 lbs but the piece is a much easier on the eyes than the steel one. For any one that wants one give me a call here at the office and tell me your a forum member and i will give you our forum members discount.


----------

